# .204 Ruger Ammo



## Dogrman1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find some .204 Ruger ammo. Haven't checked every place in Fargo, but what I have checked the places were all out. I don't reload, so I am looking for factory loads. :sniper: :beer: 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

I would think in a store that sells ammo :withstupid:


----------



## Dogrman1 (Jan 13, 2009)

As you apparently aren't aware of is the fact of the availablity of small caliber ammo or just about any ammo right now for that matter. Every store that sells ammo doesn't always have ammo, and many are sold out and backordered. There currently is a shortage, and it is getting harder and harder to find ammo. Do your homework before posting smart a$$ comments on here. :eyeroll:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah some people tend to open their mouths and think they are smart but all they really accomplish is showing how dumb they really are!!!!


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

WALMART IN DEVILS LAKE HAS ABOUT 6 BOXES OF WINCHESTER


----------



## Dogrman1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info!! :beer:


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Cabelas has bulk reloads on their website.

Hornady Bulk .204 Ruger Ammunition - 32-Grain V-Max Item:IK-216795

$199.99


----------



## Dogrman1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I checked Cabela's website for that bulk ammo a few weeks ago, but when I checked they were pretty much all back ordered?? I will check again because it has been awhile since I last checked. Thank You!!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I have 27 boxes of factory Hornady 32 gr V-Max ammo. I sold my CZ Varmint and bought a Savage that don't like Hornady at all. Let me know if you are interested in trade or sale.
thanks.


----------



## Dogrman1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ambush Hunter I sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, sir. PM received. Thanks!


----------

